# Slp vs dvp confusion



## Evanston45 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi folks…hoping someone can help clear up some confusion for me. We are buying a home that has a Heat and Glo Cosmo and wanted to change it out for a Mezzo. Someone mentioned that Mezzo uses DVP pipes and Cosmo has SLP. We have a fairly long run (with tight turns) through the family room to attic, so don’t want to swap out all the venting pipes. Is it true that the only way to get a Mezzo would be to swap all DVP for SLP or is there an easy connector that would allow me to keep the current pipes and swap the fireplace out? Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 28, 2021)

You will have to contact your local H&G dealer & ask the Service Manager that question.
There may very well be an adapter available but it would have to be approved by H&G.


----------



## Lennox65 (Nov 29, 2021)

Evanston45 said:


> Hi folks…hoping someone can help clear up some confusion for me. We are buying a home that has a Heat and Glo Cosmo and wanted to change it out for a Mezzo. Someone mentioned that Mezzo uses DVP pipes and Cosmo has SLP. We have a fairly long run (with tight turns) through the family room to attic, so don’t want to swap out all the venting pipes. Is it true that the only way to get a Mezzo would be to swap all DVP for SLP or is there an easy connector that would allow me to keep the current pipes and swap the fireplace out? Thanks!


In some cases on some fireplaces, an adapter can be used to convert from DVP to SLP pipe but the Mezzo is not one of them. The only way to use that SLP pipe for a Mezzo would involve adding a power vent which would add at least $1500.00 to the cost.


----------

